# winter outlook 09-10



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I read the lookout for the upcoming season by henry. Last year he was pretty close for the whole season for us. I just hope he's right but it's way to early but with very little building going on i guess we can plow snow and take the summer off and rest up!! Read his blog atURL="http://accuweather.com"]http://accuweather.com[/URL]


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Weather 09-10*

right now were heading into an el nino it should fall apart near the early to mid part of the winter according to jb but we will just hav to see right now from what i'm hearing the core of the cold this winter should farther east than last year, and also the storm track should favor some good snows for the northeast payup


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Its a little bit too early to say anything...but i believe this Winter will resemble this Winter Analogs of 1976;

Temperatures


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

One could just match up the sun spots to the weather. The correlation over the years seems to pan out very much on similar lines. Given this I'd suspect this winter to be slightly early, colder and if given the proper water vapor lift - much snow. At least 2 years of heavier winters before we start the arc curve back into milder winters ... 11 years from now.

Now for those who are thinking they'll buy a new truck and this is going to be a get rich season ... here's the problem - the economy is still tanking. Business and cities are not paying up, low ballers will come into play which will lower the service level quality and pay across the board. 

Watch how many threads will pop up about low ballers and clients not paying..


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

scottL;787235 said:


> ....low ballers and clients not paying..


That was last winter around here. Throw in losing some to foreclosure and a death. That was my winter. I'm done playing the game.


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Lost 50% of our clients to lowballers. I refuse to cut my quality to meet them. Like mick said, add in a couple of bankrupt clients and it is becoming harder and harder to stay in this risky business.


----------



## Nick Estes (Jul 15, 2009)

i hope im wrong but don't think its gona be a good winter, the great lakes havent warmed up to what they normaly do and correct me if i'm wrong but i have noticed that the years that we've had hot summers we normal have good snowy winters due to the fact that i think. when the water temp rises in hot summers it takes longer for it to freeze in the winter and that keeps more moisture in the air to produce the snow. but when they freeze over we dont get nearly as much snow. thats just my theory .


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Nick Estes;790273 said:


> i hope im wrong but don't think its gona be a good winter, the great lakes havent warmed up to what they normaly do and correct me if i'm wrong but i have noticed that the years that we've had hot summers we normal have good snowy winters due to the fact that i think. when the water temp rises in hot summers it takes longer for it to freeze in the winter and that keeps more moisture in the air to produce the snow. but when they freeze over we dont get nearly as much snow. thats just my theory .


In your case on the East side of the lake this would be a concern. The storms you might have picked up that were classified as lake effect might be much weaker. HOWEVER, the entire lake does not freeze up - only the edges have this as a real chance. A warm lake has historically been attributed to protecting an area from an incoming storm more so than crafting a storm. What is probably more important is if the wind hits the right areas to cause the lift.

It's still early.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I heard/ read somewhere that 1 sign of a hard winter is fruit trees and mast trees will typically produce more the summer before. I don't know if there is any truth to this, but last year everything was loaded, and it was very cold and snowy. I haven't really looked for that this year, but I have noticed a few apple trees and several buckeye trees are loaded.

Bossman


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Bossman 92;790301 said:


> I heard/ read somewhere that 1 sign of a hard winter is fruit trees and mast trees will typically produce more the summer before. I don't know if there is any truth to this, but last year everything was loaded, and it was very cold and snowy. I haven't really looked for that this year, but I have noticed a few apple trees and several buckeye trees are loaded.
> 
> Bossman


Last year my apple trees were loaded---- we had a decent winter. Plowed 12 times and several ice storms on top of that.

This year, I'd say the apple trees have even more on them than last year.

I'm hoping for a good winter, but it has been raining steady for about a bazillion days in a row. Last year, we had a really dry spring with a lot of rain from mid summer through fall. This year, the rain started early and both years were cold all year in my area.

Not sure if theres any true indicator of a winter as the jet stream can move a few miles and make the difference between a good year and a washout. In my experience, when Im stuck on the snow/rain line in the first 2 storms, thats how the entire year goes. Usually, a good snow early in November is an indicator for a bad year. Ive seen many winters where if I lived 30-40 miles to either side I would have had a blockbuster year. Instead, ice city for me.


----------



## jdgray385 (Aug 1, 2009)

I live on the east side of Lake Michign in the Holland area, and last winter was murder for me, i had a church to plow and i was there every day some times twice a day. There was not much lake affect but the drifts on the back road around the church where 4' at times. I hope my time mangament skill will increse this year........


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

3311;787301 said:


> Lost 50% of our clients to lowballers. I refuse to cut my quality to meet them. Like mick said, add in a couple of bankrupt clients and it is becoming harder and harder to stay in this risky business.


yeah its kinda like that all over, just like the landscaping :/ We STILL have clients paying 1k invoices in july/ and august, and they were due in march 09


----------



## DieselDog (Aug 26, 2009)

Here in Southeastern Wisconsin we have had two great winters, the snow piled up and up and up!!! I started a new job back in December and I got my first day off there because we got dumped on, so I worked on my winter time hobby, and went out and snowblowed all day long. I think the year before that we had a tad bit more snow but both winters made up for some of our previous crap-tastic winters. I'm curious to see how this winter stacks up??? Summer never really happened this year, we finally got some good rains around here after a really dry July, there are no sun spots still if that plays a factor?? I guess all we can do is sit back and see what Mother Nature throws our way.


----------

